# جميع رباعيات الشاعر العبقرى صلاح جاهين



## man_in_jesus (25 أكتوبر 2006)

http://membres.lycos.fr/alsh/roba3iatjahin/


----------



## girl_in_jesus (26 أكتوبر 2006)

افضل رباعيات صلاح جاهين 

*
خرج ابن آدم من  العدم قلت   : ياه

رجع ابن   آدم  للعدم    قلت   : ياه

تراب    بيحيا  ... وحي بيصير تراب

الأصل   هو  الموت   و الا   الحياه ؟

عجبي !!!

نقطة مرارة كمان علي مشروبـــــــــــي

دوبها يا ساقي حسب مطلوبـــــــــــــــي

طعب الحياة .. مش برضه فيها و فيها ؟

ليالي وردي و نهارات خروبــــــــــــي ؟

عجبي!!

أهوي الهوي و همس الهوي في العيون

وبسمة المغرم ودمعه الحنـــــــــــــــون

و زلزلات الحب نهد الصبـــــــــــــــــــــا 

أكون انا المحبوب أو لا أكــــــــــــــــون

عجبي !!!

فتحت شباكي لشمس الصبـــــــــــــــــاح

ما دخلش منه غيــــــــــر عويل الريـــاح

و فتحت قلبي عشان ابوح بالألـــــــــــــم

ما خرجش منه غير محبه و سمــــــــاح

عجبي !!!!


 ضريح رخام      فيه   السعيد    اندفن

و حفره فيها الشريد     من غير كفن

مريت   عليهم .. قلت      يا    للعجب

لاتنين   ريحتهم    لها   نفس    العفن

عجبي !!!

بحر الحياه مليان بغرقي الحياه

صرخت خش الموج في حلقي ملاه

قارب نجاه .. صرخت قالوا مفيش

غير بس هو الحب قارب نجاه

عجبي !!! 


كرباج سعاده وقلبي منه اجلد

رمح كأنه حصان و لف البلد

و رجع لي نصل الليل و سألني .. ليه

خجلان تقول انك سعيد يا ولد

عجبي !!!

مرسيي لتعبك جميله اوى*


----------



## girl_in_jesus (26 أكتوبر 2006)

*يا وردة قلبي معاكي في الريح لعب 

لا تعبتي م الريح و لا قلبي تعــــــــب

احنا كده : نرتاح في صخب الجنون 

و في السكون بنخاف قوي و نترعب

عجبي !!!


ظهر المسيح الحي علي سفح ربـــــــــوة

و نزل بهالة الضي و قعد في قهـــــــــوة

بصوا .. تعالوا .. قالوا خليه في حالــــــــه

الناس في حالهم يا بني .. مالهمش دعوة

عجبي !!!


علقت في المسمار قناع مهزلة

ومعاه قناع مأساة بحزنه ابتـــلا

بصيت لقيتهم يشبهوا بعضهـــم

واهو ده العجب يا ولاد و الا فلا

عجبي !!

عجبتني    كلمة   من     كلام  الورق

النور شرق من بين حروفها   و برق

حبيت أشيلها ف   قلبي .. قالت  حرام

ده أنا كل قلب   دخلت    فيه   اتحرق

عجبي !!!

رقبه   قزازة   و   قلبي    فيها  انحشر

شربت كاس و اتنين  و  خامس   عشر

صاحبت ناس م الخمرة    ترجع وحوش

و صاحبت   ناس م   الخمرة   ترجع بشر

عجبي !!!!


ليه   يا حبيبتي   ما بيننا     دايما سفر

ده    البعد   ذنب كبير    لا       يغتفر

ليه يا حبيبتي    ما بيننا    دايما بحور

أعدي      بحر   ألاقي   غيره   اتحفر

عجبي !!!

- يا نجم .. نورك ليه كده بيرتجف ؟

هو انت قنديل زيت ؟ أو  تختلف

- أنا نجم عالي .. بس عالي قوي

و كل ما انظر تحت اخاف انحدف

عجبي !!!!

نوح راح لحاله   و الطوفان   استمر

مركبنا   تايهه لسه  مش   لاقيه   بر

آه  م  الطوفان   وآهين يا بر  الأمان

إزاي   تبان   و   الدنيا  غرقانه  شر

عجبي !!


ورا   كل شباك   ألف عين   مفتوحين

و انا وانتي ماشيين يا غرامي الحزين

لو  التصقنا   نموت      بضربة   حجر

و لو   افترقنا    نموت      متحسرين

عجبي !!!

قالوا السياسة مهلكة بشكل عـــــــــــام

و بحورها يا بني خشنة مش ريش نعام

غوص فيها تلقي الغرقانين كلهــــــــــم

شايلين غنايم .. و الخفيف اللي عـــــام

عجبي !!!

أعرف عيون  هي  الجمال  و الحسن

و اعرف عيون  تاخد القلوب بالحضن

و عيون مخيفة و  قاسية وعيون كتير

وباحس        فيهم      كلهم   بالحزن

عجبي !!



إيش تطلبي    يا نفس فوق كل   ده

حظك   بيضحك و    انتي     متنكده

ردت قالت لي النفس :   قول للبشر

ما يبصوليش   بعيون   حزينة  كده

عجبي !!


الدنيا أوده كـــــــــــبيره للانتظار

فيها ابن أدم زيه زي الحـــــــمار

الهم واحد .. و الملل مشــــــترك 

و مفيش حمار بيحاول الانتـــــحار

عجبي !!

يا طير يا عالي في الســــــما طظ فيك 

ما تفتكرشي ربنا مصطــــــــــــــــفيك

برضـــــــــــك بتاكل دود و للطين تعًًًًودً

تمـــــــــص فيه يا حلو .. و يمص فيك 

عجبي !!!

دخل الشتا وقفل البيبان ع البـــيوت

وجعل شعاع الشمس خيط عنكبوت 

وحاجات كتير بتموت في ليل الشــتا

لكن حاجات أكتر بترفض تمــــــوت

عجبي !!:Love_Mailbox:*


----------



## girl_in_jesus (26 أكتوبر 2006)

*-         الدنيا من غير الربيع مــــــــيته 

ورقة شجر ضعفـــــــانه و مـــفـــــتــته

-         لا يا جدع غلطان تأمل وشوف

زهر الشتا طالع فــــــــي عز الشـــــتا

عجبي !!!


ياللي انت بيتك قش مفروش بريش

تقوي عليه الريح .. يصبح ما فيش

عجبي عليك حواليك مخالب كـــــبار

و ما لكش غير منقار و قادر تعيش 

عجبي !!!!


سمعت نقطة ميه جوه المحيـــــــط

بتقول لنقطه ما تنزليش في الغويط

أخاف عليكي م الغرق .. قلـــــت أنا

ده اللي يخاف م الوعد يبقي عبيط

عجبي !!!



لو فيه سلام في الأرض وطمان و أمن

لو كان مفيش و لا فقر و لا خوف جبن

لو يملك الانسان مصير كل شـــــــــــئ

انا كنت اجيب للدنيا ميت ألف ابــــــــــن

عجبي !!


غمض عينيك و ارقص بخفة و دلع

الدنيا هي الشابة و انت الــــــــجدع

تشوف رشاقة خطوتك تعبــــــــدك

لكن انت لو بصيت لرجليك ....تـقع

عجبي !!!

 يا خالق الكون بالحساب و الجبر

و خالقني ماشي بلختيار و الجبر

كل اللي حيلتي زمزمية أمـــــــل

وازاي تكفيني لباب القــــــــــــبر؟

عجبي !!

إنشد يا قلبي غنوتك للجمــــــــــــــــــال

و ارقص في صدري من اليمين للشمال 

ما هوش بعيد تفضل لبكره سعيــــــــــد

ده كل يوم فيه الف الف احتمـــــــــــــال

عجبي !!حاسب من الاحزان و حاســـــــب لها

حاسب علي رقابيك من حبلـــــــــــها

راح تنتهي و لابد راح تنتهــــــــــي

مش انتهت أحزان من قبلهــــــــــا؟

عجبي !!!


يأسك و صبرك بين إيديك و انت حر

تيأس ما تيأس الحياه راح تــــــــمر

أنا دقت مندا ومندا عجبي لقيــــــت

الصبر مر و برضك اليـأس مـــــــر

عجبي !!


ولدي نصحتك لما صوتي اتنبــــــــــــح

ما تخفش من جني و لا من شبـــــــــح

و ان هب فيك عفريت قتيل إسألـــــــــه

ما دافعش ليه عن نفسه يوم ما  اندبح

عجبي !!




عاد الربيع كأنه طعم الحــــــــــــــــــب

و الحب نار جوه العروق بتصـــــــــب

اتمتع ازاي بيه وانا متقطـــــــــــــــع

من كتر خوفي لا في الخطيئة يطب ؟

عجبي !!

عيني رأت عصفور ووياه ابـــــــــنه 

بيحدفه في الريح و ياخده ف حضنه

نوبتين و تالت نوبه – عجبي عليهم –

كانوا سوا بيرفرفرا و يغنـــــــــوا

عجبي !!!!


احسن ما فيها العشق و المعشقــــــة 

و شويتين الضحك والتريقـــــــــــــة

شفت الحية . لفيت . لقيت الألــــــــذ

تغييرها . و ده يعني التعب و الشقا 

عجبي !!!

عجبي علي   العجب   العجيب العجاب

لما الحقيقة    تطل   بعد       احتجاب

و تروح و تحلا وفجأة تصبح  مفيش

كمثل طراطيش    بحر ياما خد و جاب

عجبي !!!

غسل المسيح قدمك يا حافي القـدم

طوبي لمن كانوا عشانك خــــــــدم

صنعت لك نعليك أنا يا أخــــــــــــي

مستني إيه .. ما تقوم تدوس العدم

عجبي !!!!:smil12:  

الله عليك يا صلاح*


----------



## ++menooo++ (26 أكتوبر 2006)

*جميله اوى الأشعار دى*
*انا مكنتش بحب الأشعار لانى بحس انها معقده فى النطق و التفسير*
*بس طلع ان فى اشعار كويسه و سلسه *
*انا هبتدى اقرا اشعار لو كانت بالطريقه دى *
*شكرا ليكم يا احبه*


----------



## tina_tina (26 أكتوبر 2006)

الكلام بجد اكتر من فظيع
ياريت لو فى المزيد
وشكرا على تعبك
:yaka:​


----------



## man_in_jesus (26 أكتوبر 2006)

http://membres.lycos.fr/alsh/roba3iatjahin


----------



## ماجنيتو (27 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم انا عضو مسلم وبحب منتداكم بس مابحبش انكو تتكلمو في الاسلام اتكلمو في دينكم زي مانتو عاوزين بس ياريت ماتتكلموش في الاسلام وبقولكم انتو عاندكم منتدي جميل وكل سنة وانتو طيبين وانا مستني منكم تهنئتي بعيد الفطر المبارك ماجنيتو


----------



## girl_in_jesus (27 أكتوبر 2006)

* ماجنيتو

كل سنه وانت طيب ده اولا 

ثانيا بتهيألى انك كاتب الكلام ده مش فى مكانه ياريت تختار المكان المناسب اللى تتكلم فيه*


----------



## قلم حر (27 أكتوبر 2006)

man_in_jesus قال:


> http://membres.lycos.fr/alsh/roba3iatjahin/


ألف ألف شكر ........... ألرب يباركك .
( عاوزين كمان !!! ).:smil12: 
---------------------------------------------------------
جيرل ان جيسس : أشكرك للتوضيح ألرب يباركك.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
. بصراحه أنا لم أكن أعرف عن ألشاعر ألرائع سوى اٍسمه !!
أما ألآن فتغير ألأمر تماما !


----------



## بيرهبس (31 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا


----------

